# FIRST ICSI FAILED REALLY NEED ADVICE



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Any advice would be really appreciated as so many of you have helped me so far so I am trying to get things right in my head and deliberating whether we should try another cycle 

Ill try and be brief as I can –

We have a birth child (4 years old naturally) prior to that 2 miscarriages and since our BC no BFP after looking into why I have struggled to conceive no2. We have discovered I had endo (apparently moderate and not in any reproductive parts but on the wall and pouch douglas (whatever that is!) which was removed by laser/lap last year, I also have PCO which was diagnosed by high AMH 67.9 but have no real symptoms other than that fit & well. My DH has no problems.

We had our first egg share cycle in Dec on short antagonist protocol (150 IU fostimon) which I responded very well to short protocol got 18 eggs (9 each) out of my 9, 8 fertilised with icsi , 5 went to blast we had a good quality blast replaced on day 5 but bled 6 days after ER (11 days after EC) so it was sadly not meant to be!

We have been deliberating our next step and keep worrying whether to do another cycle and why it will be any different as well as looking at other options (adoption etc!) so I am really lost feel like I could cry!!

My next steps are the following

1)	Blood tests tomorrow with GP (still need to research which ones they will do but I understand from here that I can get thyroid checked)
2)	NK cell uterine test next Monday (can any one tell me why it has to be at a certain time after confirmed OV reason I ask is I have had confirmed OV but as I am PCO this sometimes is not accurate and im worried it may not  work)
3)	Metformin (dreading starting this as I have heard awful storied but it may help – although I had nice number of eggs and quality so not sure if it will help
4)	Scratch 
5)	Vitamins (still unsure which ones)

If any one can offer me stories of hope or advice about the above I would be so grateful as I really don’t know whether I can go though it all again 

xxx


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Hi harper,

Sorry to hear about your bfn. There is a good article at the top of the negative cycle and in between cycles at the top of this section. I think it's called learning from your failed cycle or words to that affect.

There is also a good article about vitamins etc, which I think can be found under the immune thread too. Or do a search on the website and I am sure it wil pop up.

Lots of us have to have more than one go before we finally conceive but at least you are being investigated. 

Good luck and hope your next cycle is the one xx


----------

